# 92 maxima swap



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

i am wondering what motors i can swap into my 92 maxima 3.0 sohc without to many modifications any help with this is greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Another VG30DE.


----------

